
Ask HN: How many online accounts do you have? - alecjstewart
The one thing I hate about the modern day Internet is how you have to create an account to do pretty much anything. Over the past few days I&#x27;ve needed to use a few services, and go figure, I needed to sign up for all of them.<p>That got me thinking: how many online accounts do I have and how does that compare to what other people have? I checked my 1Password account and have about 170 unique logins for online accounts. So, I&#x27;m curious, how many do other people have, if they know at all?
======
DamonHD
Many tens. Too many.

I generally do without marginal services that require me to sign up, eg if an
online shop doesn't have a checkout-as-guest option, or my local council's
consultation stuff (so I make merry hell about being disenfranchised instead).

Every extra account is a security risk, and even though I am careful I note
that a few of my accounts have been compromised over the years.

~~~
alecjstewart
I do the same with online shopping when I can, and I always appreciate a site
that doesn't need me to create an account.

------
smcphile
For what it’s worth, I currently have about 160 unique logins. I should
probably delete some of them. They all of course have different passwords. 148
of them are stored in a password manager and about a dozen are stored only on
paper, kept in a safe place.

------
mtmail
235 in my password manager and 15 in the generic 2factor app. Plus a couple
where the service has their own 2 factor app (banks).

